# Barben essen??



## Brätze (25. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leutz!

Brauche mal wieder Eure Hilfe. Und zwar hab ich heute eine große Barbe gefangen. Beim Ausnehmen sind mir die Rogen aufgefallen. Aber geht die Schon (-Laichzeit) nicht von Mai bis Juni ?? ;+   Na ja, hab jedenfalls gehört, daß Barben giftig sein sollen während dieser Zeit...!? Also das Blut und dementsprechend auch das Fleisch. Und da mein Fang auch Rogen beeinhaltet hat, bin ich nun sehr skeptisch. Was ist denn nun Wahr an dieser Geschichte??  Muß noch dazu sagen, daß ich noch nie Barbe gegessen habe. Habe auch noch keinen Beitrag hierüber gesehen hier.
Schon mal Danke für Eure Hilfe :m 

Brätze #h


----------



## Forellenudo (25. Oktober 2003)

Hi Brätze

Ich esse sehr gerne Barben denn sie haben ein sehr leckeres Fleisch nur haben sie leider auch sehr viele gräten,bin Morgen früh wieder am Rhein angeln und lege natürlich eine Rute wieder auf Barben aus und dieses mal entgegen meiner gewohnheit werde ich anstatt käse einmal Frühstück fleisch nehmen.

gruß udo#h


----------



## The_Duke (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Brätze!

Barbenlaich, sowie die umgebenden Bauchfleischpartien sind tatsächlich giftig! Es können bei Verzehr mehr oder weniger heftiger Durchfall und/oder Erbrechen ausgelöst werden.
Das liegt daran, daß die Barbe mit ihrem Laich das für den Menschen giftige Eiweiß _Ichtyotoxin_ produziert, übrigens das selbe Gift, welches der Aal in seinem Blut hat, allerdings in geringerer Konzentration.
 Also: Finger weg von Barben mit Laich! Is besser als ein paar Tage mit Hochgeschwindigkeitsstuhlgang und inversen Schluckbeschwerden rumzulaufen :q


----------



## muddyliz (25. Oktober 2003)

Barbenlaich ist giftig, das umgebenden Bauchfleisch nur während und unmittelbar nach der Laichzeit (aber bis dahin ist noch genügend Zeit).
Ich schlage dir folgendes Rezept vor (ist sehr gehaltvoll, du wirst schnell satt):
Barbe heiß räuchern (dadurch wird eventuell noch vorhandenes Gift zerstört), das Fleisch von den Gräten pflücken (das kann dauern), Fleisch im Muser zerkleinern, mit Butter, Dill und Fischgewürz vermengen. Dann kalt als Brotaufstrich essen.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Brätze (28. Oktober 2003)

Danke für Eure informationen. Die Sache war mir zu heiß, da hab ich die Barbe entsorgt. 
Aber die Milchner kann man unbesorgt Essen? Wie kann ich die denn unterscheiden? Lebend natürlich


----------



## Mucki (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab hier mal den Tread durchgelesen. Also was hier so gepostet wird.

Erstens: Eine im September gefangene Barbe hat keinen laichreifen Laich mehr. Wenn, dann sind das Laichprodukte für das kommende Laichgeschäft und somit unreif.

Zweitens: Es ist richtig, Barbenlaich ist giftig, aber eben NUR der Laich und wenn er ausgereift ist und auch nur im rohen Zustand. Im geringen Umfang auch das Blut. Umliegendes Gewebe ist nicht betroffen. Mit  Verlaub, alles andere ist Quatsch.
Roher Laich und auch das Fleisch, wg. Blut, führen allerdings zu den beschriebenen Beschwerden.

Das Gift wird durch Erhitzen zerstört. Das bedeutet das man auch in der Laichzeit, so man den Fisch dann überhaupt erbeuten darf, diesen auch verzehren kann. Er schmeckt nur nicht sonderlich. 

Drittens: Die Milchner erkennt man u.a. an ihrem starken Laichauschlag. Das sollte eigentlich jeder Fischer wissen.

Viertens: Das schärfste überhaupt. Einen Fisch zu "entsorgen" bloß weil man dessen Eigenheiten nicht kennt ist wohl der Gipfel, noch dazu weil es sich offensichtlich um ein starkes Exemplar handelte.
Heutzutage kann man den Fisch einfrieren und nach einem Update seines Wissens diesen dann verwerten. 

Im übrigen gibt es mehrere einheimische Fische die giftiges Blut haben. Die einen stärker z.B. der AAl/Wels, manche weniger stark z.B. die Forelle bis so gut wie gar nicht z.B. der Karpfen. Dessen Blut wird sogar zur Suppen bzw. Soßenbereitung verwendet.

Zu allerletzt: Barben gehören, wenn sie aus sauberen Wässern stammen, mit zu den wohlschmeckensten Süßwasser-Fischen überhaupt.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Brätze (30. Oktober 2003)

@Mucki,

es ist natürlich schön, daß Du soviel weißt; aber es gibt auch welche, die noch nicht so lange im Angelgeschäft sind! Man kann nicht vorraussetzten das alle so clever sind. Und bloß weil man Angler ist heißt das noch lange nicht daß mal alles weiß!

Und wieso "Gipfel"?? Ein sogenanntes "Update meines Wissens" habe ich von einigen Leuten, sowie auch hier erhalten. Da hielt ich es für das sicherste, den Fisch nicht zu essen. Es ißt ja auch keiner schimmliges Brot!! Bin ja keiner, der unnötig den Fischbestand reduziert.  
Aber ich kann Dich beruhigen; es wird nicht wieder vorkommen!


----------



## Mucki (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Brätze,
wenn ich Dir etwas zu nahe getreten sein sollte dann bitte ich das zu entschuldigen. War nicht meine Absicht.

Mir geht nur immer gleich der Hut hoch wenn ich lese das Fische "entsorgt" werden.   

Dein fehlendes Wissen ist allerdings Grund-Wissen und wird bei Fischereiprüfungen bzw. den Schulungen dazu, vermittelt. So gesehen muß ich Dir dann doch wieder einen Vorwurf machen.
Andererseits weiß ich nicht wie diese Schulungen in Deinem Bundesland gehandhabt werden. Ist ja leider sehr unterschiedlich. 

Also nochmals, Entschuldige wenn ich ein bischen grob war.
Vielleicht solltest Du aber auch mit solchen Äußerungen im jedermann zugänglichen www etwas vorsichtiger sein. Es sind nicht nur Angler hier am lesen wenn Du verstehst was ich meine.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Brätze (31. Oktober 2003)

Ja, klar verstehe ich was Du meinst. Hast ja auch recht. Nur ist das wahrscheinlich von mir auch falsch rübergekommen. Bin nämlich keiner von diesen "Schlächtern", die alles plätten. War ja auch ein Einzelfall. Hat mir ja auch keinen Spaß gemacht...!
Also meine Prüfung liegt gerade mal ein halbes Jahr her; und mein Bruder macht sie im Moment. Und ich gehe mit ihm alles durch. Aber von dieser Barbensache wird da echt nix erwähnt. (NRW) Bin ja nicht dumm, hätte ja sonst nicht gefragt.

Bis dann...    #h


----------



## Forellenudo (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi Brätze

Geb ich dir vollkommen recht,ich habe meinen Schein 1980 gemacht und da wurde auch nichts erwähnt (habe noch alle unterlagen von damals)und mein Sohn ist ihn im moment auch am machen und dort ist auch nichts erwähnt worden.

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## Limpegg (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Forellenudo _
> *Hi Brätze
> 
> Geb ich dir vollkommen recht,ich habe meinen Schein 1980 gemacht und da wurde auch nichts erwähnt (habe noch alle unterlagen von damals)und mein Sohn ist ihn im moment auch am machen und dort ist auch nichts erwähnt worden.
> ...


Bei mir, 2001 , gab es Fragen darüber und wir haben darüber gesprochen.
komm aus BW


----------



## jackcrevalle (31. Oktober 2003)

mal ein praktisches buch für jedermann(angler)

"Handbuch für den Angelfisher" von Edmund Rehbronn vom Ehrenwirth Verlag

ich habe es für die fischerprüfung gebraucht, aber immer mal wieder im gebrauch.

dieses buch kann ich nur jedem nahelegen


----------



## Forellenudo (31. Oktober 2003)

@Limpegg

Komme aus NRW

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## chippog (3. November 2003)

@ mucki! es wäre mir schon lieber, wenn du dich in deiner erregung etwas netter ausdrücken könntest. dann brauchst du das ein oder andere im nachhinein nicht zu relativieren.

@ alle! wenn was so und/oder so "ist" wäre ich schon dankbar, wenn ihr euch gleichzeitig um eine literaturstelle bemühen könntet, wo gemachte aussage leicht nachzulesen ist. da wird die diskussion auch gleich fundierter. chippog küchenmod


----------



## Mucki (3. November 2003)

Hallo chippog,
Danke für den Hinweis. Ist manchmal etwas schwierig. Bin halt ein Fischbesessener. Das selbst Geschriebene klingt in den eigenen Ohren meist anders als es nach außen wirken mag. Werde versuchen mich zu bessern.

Ich hoffe allerdings andere versuchen es ebenso.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## muddyliz (3. November 2003)

@ Chippog:
Gib mal bei GOOGLE "Barbe AND giftig" ein, da wirst du fündig.
Gruß muddyliz


----------

